# BEALL COLLET



## Drcal (Aug 13, 2010)

I am interested in buting a Beall Collet system because I want to turn duck calls and I need something to hold the 5/8" mandrel.  It is quite expensive to buy it just for some ocassional duck call turnings.  So I wondered what other small things other member turned using the Beall collet chuck.  

I guess I am just trying to justify spending so much.  Also, does anyone have another less expensive system that works just as well?  I always look for quality even if it cost more.  Any help in making this decisiion would be appreciated.

Carmen 
Tampa Bay


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 13, 2010)

PSI has one that is a little less and I've heard nothing but good about it.  Woodcraft sale an even cheaper one but it uses different collets so it is harder to get different collets for it.

You will find you use the collet chuck a lot.  It comes in handy for many things, epically with pen making.  I wouldn't be without one, in fact I'm thinking about buying a PSI one to go with my Beall.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Aug 13, 2010)

If you only need the 5/8" collet then I would buy the PSI chuck. It is much less expensive and comes with 5 or 6 collets. The Beall chuck I don't think comes with any collets but I could be wrong.


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 13, 2010)

1+ for the PSI collet chuck . It comes with a set of 5 collets , tommy bars and a case for the the same price as the Beall chuck body alone. Watch Amazon for it to go on sale , I got mine for $75 with free shipping . You can use the collet chuck for many other uses including drilling on the lathe and even making complete pens . I made this pen using just the collet chuck , no mandrel .


----------



## PTownSubbie (Aug 13, 2010)

The ONLY thing I dislike about my PSI collet chuck is it only comes in a 1" thread pattern. I have a 1-1/4" head stock and had to buy an adapter. I can't drill all the way through my head stock which limits the depth at which I can drill. That is the ONLY drawback unless of course you have a 1" headstock and then that doesn't apply...


----------



## fernhills (Aug 14, 2010)

The smartest $89 i have ever spent on this hobby, PSI collet. If you are doing game calls you will eventually need the 1/2'  5/8'  3/4" mandrels and the PSI holds them all. Good luck,  Carl


----------



## ssajn (Aug 18, 2010)

Craft Supply sells a kit to use your pen mandrel to make calls. Woodcraft also sells the same kit. I've made a few calls and it works great.

The kit is made by Hut.

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s..._Game_Call_Turning_Kit___game_calls_kit?Args=


----------



## aggromere (Aug 18, 2010)

I turn a lot of closed end pens and the beall collet 1/4 inch holds the closed end mandrels I got from AS.  I wish it had a 1 inch that would fit it so I could use it to drill blanks.


----------



## nava1uni (Aug 19, 2010)

You can find bigger single buycollets on ebay.  They run between $9 to $20.  Anumber of people have mentioned a dealer 800 watt on ebay, but I haven't been able to locate him.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Aug 20, 2010)

nava1uni said:


> You can find bigger single buycollets on ebay. They run between $9 to $20. Anumber of people have mentioned a dealer 800 watt on ebay, but I haven't been able to locate him.


 
No spaces in the name: "800watt". See if that makes a difference. He usually doesn't respond to questions or emails though. But....I haven't heard anyone complain about never receiving what they ordered. Usually it is pretty fast shipping.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 20, 2010)

aggromere said:


> I turn a lot of closed end pens and the beall collet 1/4 inch holds the closed end mandrels I got from AS.  I wish it had a 1 inch that would fit it so I could use it to drill blanks.




The Beall's collets (ER32 style) - largest size is 7/8".


----------



## louisbry (Aug 20, 2010)

Hartvilletool has the beall collett on sale for $135 plus free shipping.


http://www.hartvilletool.com/product/10983


----------



## BigguyZ (Aug 20, 2010)

If you're shopping for a collet set, do you need the 18 piece set, or will a 11 piece work?


----------



## louie68 (Sep 24, 2010)

If you are looking for other source for collet/chuck systems $85.00 for set from www.flinthillsduckworks.com   ask for andrew
he also sells brass mandrel various sizes. Tell him Louie56 from IAP told you to contact him


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 25, 2010)

PTownSubbie said:


> The ONLY thing I dislike about my PSI collet chuck is it only comes in a 1" thread pattern. I have a 1-1/4" head stock and had to buy an adapter. I can't drill all the way through my head stock which limits the depth at which I can drill. That is the ONLY drawback unless of course you have a 1" headstock and then that doesn't apply...



Yes that is a drawback and I don't like adapters but, HA! I solved that problem.  I bought a lathe with a 1" thread pattern so I could order the PSI one.  Just kidding, well I did get another lathe and I did order the PSI chuck.  I use a collet chuck often.  You will be surprised what you will find yourself using it for.  Money well spent, trust me.


----------



## KenV (Sep 25, 2010)

Plan on the collets being a replacable item -- they last quite a while, but do encounter wear, scratches, drops, etc.   Which is to say, picking a standard size system such as ER will allow easy replacement for a nominal cost.   It also makes the change of lathes easier as you only need a new body.  

For Pens and Calls - wood/acrylic etc, the import collets are most adequate precision and the 800watt prices are hard to beat.   The smaller sets have sizes that are most usable (it is interesting how often I use the smaller sizes for things though - think brass points for tops)  

If you get the metric sizes, you get a little bigger top end capability As I remember 3/4 imperial and a bit larger metric.


----------



## Spats139 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Waiting for delivery*

I checked out a number of the links mentioned here, and ended up going with the Beall chuck (from Packard Woodworks), and the 18 pc ER32 metric set from 800watt on eBay. The total was just under $130 before shipping. Shipping was an additional $50 to get everything north of the 49th parallel!

I selected the Beall in order to get the 1 1/4" - 8 thread size that will fit on my lathe without needing an adapter.

It took four auctions to get my collet set; that was because I had time, and because I wasn't interested in getting into any bidding wars. I got lucky on the fourth auction; I was the only bidder so I got the set for $49.00. Also, just for information, during the process I had sent an email to 800watt with a question, and I got a response the next morning.

Unfortunately, I suspect that it will be a little while before I get to play with the new toys. Lately, most shipments are taking about 2 - 3 weeks to arrive from US suppliers.:frown:


----------



## Bellsy (Oct 5, 2010)

nava1uni said:


> You can find bigger single buycollets on ebay.  They run between $9 to $20.  Anumber of people have mentioned a dealer 800 watt on ebay, but I haven't been able to locate him.



This is his Ebay profile. 800watt

Dave


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Oct 5, 2010)

I have the Woodcraft set of colets and chuck, I use it to make game calls, bottle stoppers and most of my closed end pens.


----------



## rogerpjr (Oct 10, 2010)

*beall collet chuck*

I bought the Beall chuck only from them and then went on ebay and bought a whole set of collets from a guy for about $20 new.  He sells them all the time.


----------



## rogerpjr (Oct 10, 2010)

Yep, 800watt was the guy I bought them from.  I just checked and he has a set listed for $19.99 now.  Some have said they had problems dealing with him, but I've bought several items from him with no problems.


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Oct 11, 2010)

rogerpjr said:


> Yep, 800watt was the guy I bought them from.  I just checked and he has a set listed for $19.99 now.  Some have said they had problems dealing with him, but I've bought several items from him with no problems.



The collets he has listed now for $19.99 are er20. You need er32 for the beall and psi chuck.

I have been watching his listings. For at least the last week he has not had an er32 set listed.


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 15, 2010)

MAKEITOUTOFWOOD said:


> rogerpjr said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, 800watt was the guy I bought them from.  I just checked and he has a set listed for $19.99 now.  Some have said they had problems dealing with him, but I've bought several items from him with no problems.
> ...



He has two sets available as of this morning.  I just saw them online.


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Oct 15, 2010)

[/quote]He has two sets available as of this morning.  I just saw them online.[/quote]


Thanks for the heads up.

Mike


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 15, 2010)

You're welcome.


----------



## BigguyZ (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah, but shipping's $75 or something like that.  So just be aware that the total cost will be about $100....

I just checked, and he doesn't have any sets for "Buy it Now".  The only two sets are 18 piece metric set for $50 bidding right now with 3 days left and 5 days left.

Has anyone bought from CTCToolSeller?  He has a bunch of sets on there...


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 15, 2010)

No, shipping is only $13.


----------



## BigguyZ (Oct 16, 2010)

nava1uni said:


> No, shipping is only $13.



Yeah, I saw that now.  I was referring to 800watt's Buyitnow auctions.  They were all around $95 after shipping, if I remember correctly.


----------



## PaulDoug (Oct 17, 2010)

When I have needed a size I didn't have, I have had good success making a wooden collet to fit into one of my other collets.  That is what I use to drill through bullets and for turning some small finials.


----------



## Lenny (Oct 17, 2010)

Another ebay source for ER32 collets ...ebay seller

discount-tools 
http://myworld.ebay.com/discount-tools/
I have purchased several sizes from him.


----------

